# Gaggia Classic - Brass Screen Holding Plate / Dispersion plate



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know of a place in the UK where I could get one?

Thanks!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you looked at this:

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_seals__shower_plates_an.html


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah - but how's the fit between Italia and Classic? unless Italia is not meant to be the model


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

destiny said:


> Yeah - but how's the fit between Italia and Classic? unless Italia is not meant to be the model


I think it'll fit, though you could always contact @gaggiamanualservice.com on here, as he might have one?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I assumed the Espresso services brass plate was the one that people got with the group buy (last year?). I was considering getting one too, so any comments on it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

It makes a world of difference.

So much easier to keep clean without any buildup of that black sludge that keeps coating the original plate


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> I assumed the Espresso services brass plate was the one that people got with the group buy (last year?). I was considering getting one too, so any comments on it would be greatly appreciated!


Can anyone confirm this please?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I got mine from the US, I had excellent service, it arrived safely in post, no import VAT charged (if they did then it would have made a £5 difference or so) and was very happy with it.

http://www.shop.partsguru.com/product.sc?categoryId=81&productId=801


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

destiny said:


> Can anyone confirm this please?


 @majnu group buy was sourced from espresso services looking at that completed thread


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks @Mrboots2u !

Once I get my post count I'll finally look at the thread


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

I bought one last year from Espresso Services. Just checked the order sheet, it was part no ES10272 which is the brass one on their website. Fits OK and works like a dream.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Lovely. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but figured it was tidier to add on. What's the current thinking on these? I know there have been issues, was it one particular brand? Is there one that is the same shape as the original? (I believe slightly conical rather than cylindrical?) That does the job properly.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I am currently using one from Shockwaves store ebay. It needed modifying to take an IMS screen, as the central screw hole has a raised section around it that needed lowering to accommodate the screen. I just did it with a large diameter drill. It is a similar diameter to the original aluminium versions largest circumference, so the group seal is held in nicely, which was an issue with my old brass one.

It is still early days for testing it out, but I like it so far after 2 days use.


----------

